# APR chip tunning



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

Anyone run with APR software?


----------



## LickThePenny (Jun 1, 2016)

None yet for north American 1.4t


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bozzimus (Sep 2, 2013)

LickThePenny said:


> None yet for north American 1.4t


The EA211 isn't the North American 1.4t? 
What is this then? ROW only?
https://www.goapr.com/products/ecu_upgrade_14tsi_ea211.html


----------



## LickThePenny (Jun 1, 2016)

Bozzimus said:


> The EA211 isn't the North American 1.4t?
> What is this then? ROW only?
> https://www.goapr.com/products/ecu_upgrade_14tsi_ea211.html


They haven't tested it on any cars in NA yet. They had a post somewhere looking for someone to flash for free i believe. Not sure it happened. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

LickThePenny said:


> They haven't tested it on any cars in NA yet. They had a post somewhere looking for someone to flash for free i believe. Not sure it happened.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They have the software available and it has been tested for the EA211 motor.

https://www.goapr.com/products/ecu_upgrade_14tsi_ea211.html



Sent from my LG V10 using Tapatalk


----------



## LickThePenny (Jun 1, 2016)

Cherb32 said:


> They have the software available and it has been tested for the EA211 motor.
> 
> https://www.goapr.com/products/ecu_upgrade_14tsi_ea211.html
> 
> ...


But not the North American EA211... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

LickThePenny said:


> But not the North American EA211...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you looked? Just view their website...they do have it under their north american section.










Sent from my LG V10 using Tapatalk


----------



## zfleish7 (Oct 20, 2016)

Cherb32 said:


> Have you looked? Just view their website...they do have it under their north american section.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I emailed the company just to get a direct answer and they responded saying the following, "Unfortuantely the software for the 1.4tsi is European spec only. We are looking into developing tunes for the 1.4 tsi at this time but do not have any ETA on the north American 1.4 at this time." that was an email from the customer service manager. So hopefully this will answer everyone's question once and for all. Looks like we're all stuck with waiting.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

So they added it to their website under North American but actually do not have it. Well that's stupid.

Sent from my LG V10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Gonna wait for UM to come out with their's

Sent from my LG V10 using Tapatalk


----------



## LickThePenny (Jun 1, 2016)

Cherb32 said:


> So they added it to their website under North American but actually do not have it. Well that's stupid.
> 
> Sent from my LG V10 using Tapatalk


Yea it is.. I started looking for a tune as soon as i got my 1.4t back in may. And it was there. But none for the NA. Only one i know close to being released is burger motorsports JB1 Module 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JuicyChoach (Aug 27, 2016)

It has it under the North American section but that links to the same page referenced in the International section. The descriptions also only show data wit ROW fuel grades. The other tunes for other engines have North American fuel grades as well.


----------



## jdogg8303 (Feb 13, 2014)

Just talked to someone at burger motorsports and the said the jb1 module for our 1.4 tsi will be released March 2017!!! I will be patient and just for now get exhaust and make my own intake like I've seen others do to their 1.4t.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

jdogg8303 said:


> Just talked to someone at burger motorsports and the said the jb1 module for our 1.4 tsi will be released March 2017!!! I will be patient and just for now get exhaust and make my own intake like I've seen others do to their 1.4t.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Saaaawweeeeet...hopefully it doesn't cost an arm and a leg. I saw another site (Australia) that shows and added 19hp/66 ftlbs for gains. Hopefully burger can squeeze a little more out of this engine. 

Sent from my LG V10 using Tapatalk


----------



## jdogg8303 (Feb 13, 2014)

Cherb32 said:


> Saaaawweeeeet...hopefully it doesn't cost an arm and a leg. I saw another site (Australia) that shows and added 19hp/66 ftlbs for gains. Hopefully burger can squeeze a little more out of this engine.
> 
> Sent from my LG V10 using Tapatalk


Me too, I have heard about 66 hp gains and 78 ft lbs with a European APR tune on RON fuel in Europe so if they could get half of those numbers with a plug and play setup so the warranty doesn't get voided I would be ecstatic.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LickThePenny (Jun 1, 2016)

jdogg8303 said:


> Just talked to someone at burger motorsports and the said the jb1 module for our 1.4 tsi will be released March 2017!!! I will be patient and just for now get exhaust and make my own intake like I've seen others do to their 1.4t.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol... first it was novemeber.. then january each time i spoke with someone. Now March. They keep pushing the date further back. Hopefully by summer of this year but im not gonna hold my breath. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

Has this been released for US market yet? I'm contemplating picking up a used 1.4T Jetta


----------



## LickThePenny (Jun 1, 2016)

L33t A2 said:


> Has this been released for US market yet? I'm contemplating picking up a used 1.4T Jetta


No

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Would u guys wait for APR or go with UNI?

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## jdogg8303 (Feb 13, 2014)

Poetic50 said:


> Would u guys wait for APR or go with UNI?
> 
> Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


I am waiting for nuespeed or burger motorsports to release their plug and play tune so I can take it out so my warranty isn't voided when it gets serviced.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Oh i understand...whats are the gains on those

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------

